# Control Unleashed Workshop: Any Feedback?



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, god knows I'm certainly not an expert (or anything even remotely close) but I LOVE the Control Unleashed book.
Riley has some fear/reactivity issues with strange dogs and that book helped A LOT. I had been tightening up on the leash and soothingly telling him 'it's okay...' when we'd pass another dog. Which, of course, he was interpreting as 'be afraid, be very afraid!' :doh:
I started taking her "Look at that!" approach and it has helped tremendously! Just one little tip has made such a huge difference. 

I wouldn't mind finding a workshop in my area, at some point down the road. I really can't see a downside to her approach and think that just about any dog could get something out of her workshop.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I've heard lots of good things about Control Unleashed. Have you read the book?


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I haven't read the book, and I understand there's also a DVD? Maybe I'm wrong about that. I've heard nothing but good things about the book too. I did a quick google search and everyone who has attended a workshop has raved about it--the techniques seem to be very helpful.

Maybe it might be useful if I got the book too? Or wait until after the workshop to get the book? I bet there might even be books on sale there.

LifeORiley--thanks so much for your feedback--that's what I love about this GRF--we all have something to offer from our various collective experiences--I appreciate your insight!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

If it were me I would read the book beforehand, so you know throughout the workshop where everything is leading.

But I'm sure it's just as beneficial without reading the book.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Consider who is teaching it... Leslie has been careful to note that other people giving this type of workshop might not be doing the same things she does... but many of the people teaching these things are very fabulous.

There is a book and at least 2 different DVD sets. 

Read all/parts of the book before hand if you can.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

RedDogs said:


> Consider who is teaching it... Leslie has been careful to note that other people giving this type of workshop might not be doing the same things she does... but many of the people teaching these things are very fabulous.
> 
> There is a book and at least 2 different DVD sets.
> 
> Read all/parts of the book before hand if you can.


Thanks so much--I've checked 3 different local sources on the instructor--all rave reviews--the people giving me reviews own dogs from the terrier, toy and herding group, competing in agility, obedience, tracking and flyball. So it represents a variety. 

I am going to order the book, since that seems to be the advice--even checking the comments from those who went to the seminar from other areas of the country, those people, the vast majority, had read the book. I checked Amazon, and unless I'm looking at it wrong, I can't find a used copy for a decent discount, so I'm just going to go with Clean Run. I ordered a tracking leash from them and they were quick--the seminar isn't until 8/9 so I bet I get the book in time to read it, or at least read parts of it.

Thanks for this great advice everyone!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

The Control Unleashed book is great! I ordered my copy from Dogwise. I have been working on "look at that" and "go to your mat" with Roxy. She reacts to other dogs when they get too close in agility class. I wish there was a workshop in our area. Some of the exercises require other dogs in controlled setups.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I've read the book, have seen the DVD and have attended a class.

The CU concepts are great and can really help an unfocused dog. I would though suggest reading the book beforehand. They will use CU acronyms that if you don't know what they are referring to you will get confused. 

Let us know what you think.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I second that you need to know who is teaching it - I took the class (instead of a long workshop) with someone who knew aggressive dogs perhaps, but was clueless about other types.

My Towhee was just a few weeks into my house and I was trying to teach her to look to me for direction when she had questions but the class had her walking around with me not providing feedback to see what happened - well she got so stressed, she peed , got my attention since I leashed her, left the building and never went back. So just be careful.

I love the DVD and book and do use the principals


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone; the book and DVD's came in earlier this week and I'm nearly done with the book--I've never used the clicker at all, but I had won a gift basket of dog goodies a couple of years ago and in it was a clicker and I played around with Mac yesterday and even though I'm very clumsy about clicking and rewarding--(not the best hand/eye coordination here) she did very well, so well that when her toy squeaky squirrel accidentally landed in the pool, she took to the steps and went right in for it--normally she scopes out the situation to see if the toy will float to her first. So we continued fetch in the pool.

Mac falls in the category of a dog that plays at home, and outside of the home environment, is distracted where she does not play as much with her toys. She would rather see what other dogs or people are doing so I'm hoping to get a better insight on how to key in on and obtain her focus better--maybe it's just me, but it seems as if I have to work for it a bit too much. Part of it could be youth too--she still looks, and acts, physically younger than her age.

I'm so glad I took everyone's advice and got the book--I agree, I think I would have been lost in the class. From all accounts, the instructor is awesome, at least from what my research tells me--and yes, I will let everyone know how the class went--it's in a couple of weeks; it is a one night class.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I just got back from the Controlled Unleashed one night workshop. I thought it was very good; personally, I would not have gotten as much out of it, nor understood as much, if I had not read the book. I also viewed one of the DVD's (out of the boxed set) right before going to class, and that was very helpful because in one night, the instructor could only cover so much, and she started with the basics--which were discussed in the first DVD.

Since this was just one night, this was not your typical working seminar--I would say that out of the 20 or so people who came, about 90% brought dogs--but very few of the dogs were pulled from the audience to be used as demo dogs due to limited time--which is what I expected.

Controlled Unleashed attempts to show the handler that you can not control every single aspect that comes your way (or your dog's). So if your dog freaks out being approached by yapping dogs. . .don't try to avoid them. . .but don't make them a big deal either. Acknowledge that to your dog that "yep, there's a yappy dog" and now let's just go on (with our walk-with our training-with our vet visit--fill in the blanks). How you do this is you reward your dog by cues; and these cues can be food, toys, or behaviors. You can use a clicker or your voice to also cue the dog.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Do you recommend the DVD's to go along with the book? I recently bought the book but have not really had the chance to get in to it much yet.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I need to read this book. Sounds like what I have been doing but we can really use the help!
Thanks!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I enjoyed the book very much...am actually re-reading it now...


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm glad you enjoyed it. If I ever happen to hear of a workshop in our area, I might just think about going. 




rappwizard said:


> Controlled Unleashed attempts to show the handler that you can not control every single aspect that comes your way (or your dog's). So if your dog freaks out being approached by yapping dogs. . .don't try to avoid them. . .but don't make them a big deal either. Acknowledge that to your dog that "yep, there's a yappy dog" and now let's just go on (with our walk-with our training-with our vet visit--fill in the blanks). How you do this is you reward your dog by cues; and these cues can be food, toys, or behaviors. You can use a clicker or your voice to also cue the dog.


This is what really helped me, more than anything. There's so much in Riley's environment now that I can't control and the book really helped me learn how to deal with it.
What I still need a little help with is my timing. It's pretty good about 98% of the time, but that other 2% is a problem. I'd be willing to attend the workshop just to see if it might help me with that.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

sameli102 said:


> Do you recommend the DVD's to go along with the book? I recently bought the book but have not really had the chance to get in to it much yet.


I think the basic DVD's are worthwhile. I am not the world's best trainer by any stretch of the imagination, and I already found that the DVD's are helping me better understand things because they are visual. The first DVD so far is very good--I just loaded the second one. The first DVD goes over the different types of dogs--different personalities--and suggested approaches.

I was impressed with the caliber of the turnout last night; people who had titled Obedience Champions were there--many conformation people, including my handler came! Of course, lots of agility people too, many from Mac's puppy agility class. It just goes to show that people, no matter what they are doing with their dog, whether it's just walking them around the block, or playing dog sports with them, want to know about different techniques to better build the bond with our family pets.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I recently took a 6 week class based on this book, and I have to admit that both my husband and I were very disappointed and we got very little from the class. I believe it was the instructor, not the content, so I whole-heartedly agree with the others who said it depends on who's teaching it. I think I may just get the book and read it myself!!!


----------

